# red tailed black shark



## derick

hi to fish people my name is derick i've been keeping tropical fish for a while now i have a( r.t.b shark) he is a bully all he does is chase all the other fish and eat, but his colour is brilliant i will try to post a pic or two.


----------



## colliemerles

he is nice Derick,,,,,,,,,my parents had fish tanks,,, they had angel fish that i liked ,and i think they had black mollys ,( think thats what they were called,) guppies and them neon tetras,,( sorry not sure how to spell it,) they are pretty to look at,,,,a tank fall of nice coloured fish,,,


----------



## Debbie

Lovely fella - my favourite tropical fish out of all of them - hes a stunner but I also found them to be bullies sometimes


----------



## Witchy

I used to have one of those in my 3ft set up but as he was bigger than everything else he used to play 'the big I am!!' card.

I stuck him in my 6ft set up and that soon calmed him down. He is approx 3" and I have a bala shark in there that is three times his length.

the words "NOW BEHAVE" were shouted when he went in there. 
He's now a well behaved little shark with his HUGE tank mates


----------



## swinnk8

RTB's are quite territorial at times and are best kept in as big a tank as possible,prefereably 4ft. They are fin nippers are nocturnal andshould be given plenty of hiding space to calm their behaviour.


----------



## georges mummy

i had a black one and an albino one. the black one killed the albino. big bully he was.
still i think they are beautiful fish.
in the last 2 tanks i had were small tropicals, (angels, gouramis etc).
in the other were 4 red bellied piranhas.


----------



## lalala

its been a long time since i had tropical fish but if i remember correctly our red tail was a night mare.Dont think pet shops give enough advice on fish.I made big mistake buying "blind cave fish" they were little sods.LOL


----------



## PugMan=)

I Used To Have One Of Them ... He Used To Bully His Little Mate .. called rodney ... he was called del boy


----------



## GmDogTrnr

wow hes nice i have one also hes is with my angel fish and they just go to there respective corners


----------



## Guest

Nice piccy! Red tailed black sharks are well known for their boisterous behaviour however this can be lessened to an extent by providing plenty of cover in the form of plants and bogwood.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Pleccy said:


> Nice piccy! Red tailed black sharks are well known for their boisterous behaviour however this can be lessened to an extent by providing plenty of cover in the form of plants and bogwood.


Would this work for red finned sharks??

I bought one just the other day and im beginning to think i really shouldnt have. I had read up about them but from what i read it was ok to keep them on their own in a community aquarium...big mistake.

Ive only got a 2ft tank and he has taken to sleeping in my crocodile skull with the plec, they dont mind sharing which is weird. But he bullies all m,y other fish chasing them round and since i put him in i have had 2 torn fins....not nipped but slit if you know what i mean

I have 2 plants in their im meant to be getting another much bushier one...maybe that will help


----------



## Guest

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Would this work for red finned sharks??
> 
> I bought one just the other day and im beginning to think i really shouldnt have. I had read up about them but from what i read it was ok to keep them on their own in a community aquarium...big mistake.
> 
> Ive only got a 2ft tank and he has taken to sleeping in my crocodile skull with the plec, they dont mind sharing which is weird. But he bullies all m,y other fish chasing them round and since i put him in i have had 2 torn fins....not nipped but slit if you know what i mean
> 
> I have 2 plants in their im meant to be getting another much bushier one...maybe that will help


Adding more decor would certainly help although you will need a bigger tank in the near future as these fish can grow to 15cm/6". Almost all freshwater sharks will show aggressive behaviour.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

The guy in the shop that sold me the shark and the plec said i can take them back when they grow to big for my tank...its a lovely little aquatic shop mind with marine fish in and allsorts...i spend ages in there and have to be removed by my OH


----------



## Guest

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> The guy in the shop that sold me the shark and the plec said i can take them back when they grow to big for my tank...its a lovely little aquatic shop mind with marine fish in and allsorts...i spend ages in there and have to be removed by my OH


That's fine, sounds like a good shop.


----------

